# How About Naming your Stick?



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

The ancient Irish stick fighter's named their sticks (much like swordsman named their favored sword). A couple of old Irish names I've come across are: 1) Leagahd Gan Eiri (Down And Out). 2) Bas Gan Sagart (Death Without a Priest).

Have any of you named your special stick?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

My first staff, with both USMC and ROKMC pins embedded is named Cheong Ryong in honor of the 2d ROK Marine "Blue Dragon" Brigade, which served with us in Vietnam as did some 300,000 Koreans during the war. These Marines were children when in 1950 the North Koreans launched a surprise attack. They remembered vividly the terrible cruelty, and they also remembered the Americans who responded in their time of need.

That piece of limestone with a shield and dragon is my first and so far only attempt at stone sculpture. This is in memory of the Korean Marines beside whom I fought, lived, laughed, and survived in 1967 and 1968.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool CAS! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely, I let my sticks reveal their names( much how everything else gets named)......


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cchgn said:


> Absolutely, I let my sticks reveal their names( much how everything else gets named)......





cchgn said:


> Absolutely, I let my sticks reveal their names( much how everything else gets named)......


Understood!


----------

